# Best Egyptian Christmas Video EVER! :)



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw this on Sinai Weekly, probably the BEST Christmas video you will ever see a scuba diving Santa!

This guy is very talented and creative, puts a bit of cheer into the chaos in Egypt, even made a Christmas grinch like me smile! 

I hope in 40 years I have that much energy 

I think Santa is alive in Sharm 

Merry Christmas from Sharm 2011 - COMPLETE VERSION on Vimeo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one but sadly the sight of his feet will give me nightmares for weeks to come,


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Great video, Paul... loved it!!
But....I agree with Maiden...Eeeeeuuuuwwww.... those feet!!!!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I try and reduce my cracked heels by using a dead piece of sharp coral like a pumice stone on the beach after soaking them in the sea :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> I try and reduce my cracked heels by using a dead piece of sharp coral like a pumice stone on the beach after soaking them in the sea :ranger:




walking along the sand does exactly the same thing.

I loved being in Jeddah as my feet had never been so soft due to my walking the beach every day and night.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> walking along the sand does exactly the same thing.
> 
> I loved being in Jeddah as my feet had never been so soft due to my walking the beach every day and night.


Jeddah?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Jeddah?


Maiden goes to all the best places for her holidays.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Jeddah?




Yes Jeddah... beautiful beaches


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

As a female can you get a tan on most of your body in Jeddah or only your eyelids?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

[/ATTACH] Jeddah!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> [/ATTACH] Jeddah!


Me on the beach in Jeddah... bliss


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Me not swimming on the beach in Jeddah


----------

